# hair alge eatting fish



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

are there any? and whats a good hardy kind. my local fish store was trying to sell me yellow tailed surgeon fish (tang) for the job? is this a good kind? Right now i have a 40g long tank with about 10 yellow tipped hermit crabs, 2 pepperment shrimp, 1 ruby emerald crab, 1 scarry alge blenny, 3 false percula clowns, 1 yellow tailed damsel, 1 yellow cromis, and a pink pincushion sea urchant.

anyhow help would be useful


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

cut back feeding, check your source water for phosphates and nitrates, add a GFO reactor, are there corals? cut back your light and/or replace your bulbs... that would be a good start, personally i wouldnt look into fish for your solution, but rather the problem causing it. sorry, there isnt a tang suitable for a 40g.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Random comment, but the first thing I thought when I read this thread's title was that a fish was being eaten by hair algae


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> cut back feeding, check your source water for phosphates and nitrates, add a GFO reactor, are there corals? cut back your light and/or replace your bulbs... that would be a good start, personally i wouldnt look into fish for your solution, but rather the problem causing it. sorry, there isnt a tang suitable for a 40g.


 
hey i dont feed them alot ( in my own mind that im aware of), i have timed lights for 12hrs od daylight using t5-oh lighting system with 1 blue artinic light and a marine coral growth light. my phosphate test kits show no phosphates in the water and im already using R/O water to reduce any ppm that goes into the system. as for corals i really only have a colt coral. i did at one time have a large Zoanthids polyps corals but they where mostly eatten by my stupid emerald crabs.... anyhow i also have a phosphate remover sock in the filter to help remove any excess phosphates. the only thing in my paramiters that is alittle high is my no3 levels but im currently resolving that issue. any other help u could offer and why would a small tang not fit into a 40g. there is still lots of swimming area


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

70g tank is the smallest tank the smaller Tangs woukd fit in. You could add more snails, turbos and such. If you put one of your current big snails onto the hair algae patch, does it not mow it down? Also, unless you using a Salifert or Hanna Digital Phosphate Checker, you more than likely have enough in there to create your current issue. As for feeding, it should be kept to no more than once a day. And wha you are feeding has an impact on phoshates also, try to find out what the phoaphate content is in your current food, then look up frozen Mysis or San Francisco products. Also, with only a Colt coral in the tank there really is no reason to run your lights longer than 8 hours a day.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

how much/often do you feed? check your RO water for phosphates. your tank prob. isnt giving a reading because the algae is absorbing whats really there. do you pre-rinse your frozen foods in RO water? 

tangs can whip from one side of a 6 foot tank to the other in one tail whip, so there is no way a 40g with rock has swimming room for one of these fish, sorry.


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> how much/often do you feed? check your RO water for phosphates. your tank prob. isnt giving a reading because the algae is absorbing whats really there. do you pre-rinse your frozen foods in RO water?
> 
> tangs can whip from one side of a 6 foot tank to the other in one tail whip, so there is no way a 40g with rock has swimming room for one of these fish, sorry.


 
there just pellet food. is froozen food better for this? i have froozen krill that i give to the anemonies but thats about it
of i forgot to say that i have 10 pink tipped anemonies in the tank as well.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

10 Pink Tip Anemones? Or 10 Strawberry Anemones? Sometimes called Ball Anemone.
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2002/10/inverts
Read towards the bottom


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> 10 Pink Tip Anemones? Or 10 Strawberry Anemones? Sometimes called Ball Anemone.
> 
> nope there not those ones. there the pink tipped ones. the interent called this one which looks closest to mine as pink tipped bubble tipped anemonies


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

10 Bubble Tip Anemone in a 40g tank? Your not going to have any room for fish.


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> 10 Bubble Tip Anemone in a 40g tank? Your not going to have any room for fish.


there quite small and dont take up alot of room. when i bought them from a private collecter they never got bigger than 3 inchs in diamiter amd 2 inchs tall


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Talon said:


> there quite small and dont take up alot of room. when i bought them from a private collecter they never got bigger than 3 inchs in diamiter amd 2 inchs tall


Ima have to look those up, I've never heard of em.:thumbsup:


----------

